# Business Laptop mit guter (Gaming-)Graka gesucht



## Dübel (18. März 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,

mein alter Sony Laptop macht bald die Grätsche, ich möchte mir einen neuen anschaffen.
Folgende Punkte sind für mich wichtig (in Reihenfolge der wichtigkeit *g*)



ordentliche Docking Möglichkeit 
dünn und tragbar 
gute Grafikkarte (in jedem Fall besser als GeForce GT640M LE, was wohl schon jede CPU heute kann) 
Full HD Auflösung (höher braucht es eigentlich nicht) 

Alles andere spielt eigentlich keine Rolle oder nur eine untergeordnete.
Ich werde mir wohl so oder so meine SSD mitnehmen und als erstes mal Windows 10 installieren, komme was wolle.

Ordentliche Docking Möglichkeit bedeutet das ich am liebsten eine Docking Station haben möchte, einer Lösung mit USB3.1 aber auch nicht abgeneigt bin.

Dünn und Tragbar...am liebsten wäre mir ein kleines Gerät, 12" zum Beispiel, ich habe aber noch keines gesehen das eine echte Graka eingebaut hatte.

Die Graka muss gut sein, mein Zeichenprogramm (Malprogramm wohl eher) braucht eine "Spiele Graka" sagt der Hersteller, mindestens 512 MB Speicher, was heute ja garnicht mehr zu kaufen is. Kein Shared Memory und angeblich keinen OnBoard Grafikchip. Habe hier einen Onboard Intel HD 4000, zur Not kann man es auch damit starten. Eventuell sind die neuen Onboard Chips schon so gut das man gar keine Graka mehr braucht?

Ich arbeite 90% in der Docking Station hier im Büro, die anderen 10% nehme ich meinen Laptop mit zu meinen Bauherren um Ihnen die Entwürfe live auf dem Rechner zu zeigen. Deswegen die gute Grafikkarte, das Malprogramm hat eine 3D Funktion mit durchlaufen und Ansichten erstellen und so.  Die Arbeit im Büro liegt mir also eher am Herzen als das arbeiten draußen.

Was dünn angeht...hier geht es mir mehr darum das mein Laptop nach was aussieht, ich mag nicht mit nem "1985 Gedächtniss Schlepptop" daher kommen, das passt nicht zum Image unserer Firma... 


So, ich bin mal gespannt was ihr mir empfehlen könnt 

Viele Grüße,

el Dübel


----------



## flotus1 (18. März 2016)

Die "kleinsten" Business-Laptops mit dedizierter Grafik sind 14" groß. Das hat hauptsächlich den Grund dass die Abwärme von CPU+GPU leichter abzuführen ist wenn der Laptop größer (und dicker) ist. Integrierte Grafikkarten mit signifikant mehr Leistung als eine HD4000 gibt es demnächst, aber aussschließlich in Quadcore-Prozessoren. Diese wiederum werden nur in größeren Laptops verbaut, meistens sowieso in Kombination mit einer dedizierten Grafik. Ein Teufelskreis...
Ich fürchte was du suchst gibt es so nicht. Wobei wärst du denn am ehesten bereit Kompromisse einzugehen?


----------



## Dübel (18. März 2016)

Nun, ich denke am ehesten könnte ich auf die HIGH END MEGA Grafik verzichten.

In anbetracht der Tatsache das ich derzeitig einigermaßen zurecht komme mit meiner GT640M LE glaube ich das es durchaus nur besser werden kann mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte. Selbst wenn diese dann nicht ganz oben in der Rangliste der Grakas ist, sie wird auf jeden Fall besser sein als meine aktuelle...

Also, am ehesten kann ich mich auf eine einfachere Graka einlassen...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2016)

Einfach gesagt: Gibts fast nicht.   Es gibt nur wenige wirklich brauchbare  mobile Grafikchips,  und die haben alle nichts in einem Business-Laptop  verloren. 
Dafür fressen die zu viel Strom und werden viel zu heiß.  


Die einzigen Laptops, die überhaupt eine eine Dockingstation mit einer dedizierten Grafikkarte kombinieren,  sind Dells Alienwares.  
Andere Einsatzzwecke für Alienware Laptops sind unter Anderem:
- Gegengewichte für Kräne
- Belastungstest-Dummys für Achterbahnen und Kraftfahrzeuge
- als Panzersperre
- als Fundament für Wolkenkratzer 
...


----------



## iGameKudan (18. März 2016)

Mit Docking-Funktion, in klein und mit leistungsfähiger Grafik sieht es echt mau aus. Besonders im Business-Bereich...

Was ist denn so der preisliche Rahmen?
Dell XPS 13 2016, Core i7-6560U, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD (9350-4811) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das Teil ist zwar super teuer, aber passt am besten zu deinen Anforderungen. Leicht, flach, schnell. Die Iris 540 ist in etwa doppelt so schnell wie die 640M LE. 
Mit Thunderbolt 3/USB3.1 dürfte da auch eine darüber betriebene Docking-Station kein Problem sein.

Alternativen wären...
Notebooks mit Display-Größe bis 13.9", Codename Intel: Skylake, GPU-Serie (IGP): dediziert Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Notebooks mit Display-Größe bis 13.9", Codename Intel: Skylake, GPU-Serie (IGP): Iris Graphics Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Skylake zwecks USB3.1/Thunderbolt 3. Denn aktuelle Notebooks, welche überhaupt erst einen Anschluss für eine Docking-Station haben, gibt es quasi keine.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> Die Graka muss gut sein, mein Zeichenprogramm (Malprogramm wohl eher) braucht eine "Spiele Graka" sagt der Hersteller, mindestens 512 MB Speicher, was heute ja garnicht mehr zu kaufen is. Kein Shared Memory und angeblich keinen OnBoard Grafikchip. Habe hier einen Onboard Intel HD 4000, zur Not kann man es auch damit starten. Eventuell sind die neuen Onboard Chips schon so gut das man gar keine Graka mehr braucht?



Also, jetzt mal im Ernst:  Eine "Spiele Graka" mit 512MB RAM?   Klingt sehr danach, als ob der Hersteller keine Ahnung hat wovon er redet, oder diese Information sich auf Grafikkarten von vor fünf Jahren bezieht. 

Und nebenbei:  Wenn man eine so leistungsfähige Grafikkarte für ein Zeichenprogramm braucht, ist vermutlich das Zeichenprogramm richtiger Müll   

Ich denke, eine kleinere dedizierte Grafikkarte reicht aus. 


Was soll er denn sonst so können und kosten?  
Wie groß soll er denn sein?


----------



## Helljumper94 (19. März 2016)

Surface Book – Der ultimative Laptop
unverschämt teuer, aber erfüllt fast alles was du willst. 
Gibt es auch mit dedizierter GPU.
Dock gibt es auch und mobil ist das jawohl auch.


----------



## Dübel (19. März 2016)

Das Zeichenprogramm ist nicht Vektorbasierend sondern läuft in einer Pixel Engine, es wird also keine Quadro GPU gebraucht sondern eine "ganz normale" sagt der Hersteller. Die 512 MB kommen wohl daher das die Empehlungen seit nem Jahrzehnt auf der Homepage stehen lol
(tun se nich, okay, aber dennoch, die Anforderungen sind so wie se sind: http://www.softwareparadies.de/website/files/Formulare/Produktinfo/Systemvoraussetzungen_V19.pdf)

Die integrierte Grafik ist zweimal besser als meine aktuelle GeForce? Das sollte genügen für meine Ansprüche. Die Software hat ja keine Effekte wie SBAO oder sowas...es geht halt nur darum Polygone darzustellen und Texturen in den Speicher zu laden... RAM und Grafikspeicher denk ich mal...

Der Dell war auch schon in meiner engeren Wahl, ich habe nur noch ein paar Fragen zu dem Docking an und für sich.

Ich kaufe mir einen Docking Port (Dell: TB15 lautet Ende der klassischen Business-Docks ein - Notebookcheck.com News), stecke meine ganzen Sachen an und wenn ich den Laptop verbinde, geht alles...?!

Was passiert wenn ich im Büro nur einen FullHD Monitor habe?

Einschalten direkt am TB15 oder Laptop aufklappen und "manuell" einschalten?



Eventuell nehme ich auch das 15" Gerät, sieht auch sehr edel aus und hätte eine GTX960M die dann nochmal besser sein sollte als die integrierte im XPS13 oder?



Blöd is halt das man nicht weiß was man bekommt...erst wenn ich das Gerät hier habe und Vi2000 installiert habe, kann ich sagen ob es läuft, blöd wenn es dann nicht ordentlich läuft.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> ur noch ein paar Fragen zu dem Docking an und für sich.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir einen Docking Port (Dell: TB15 lautet Ende der klassischen Business-Docks ein - Notebookcheck.com News), stecke meine ganzen Sachen an und wenn ich den Laptop verbinde, geht alles...?!
> 
> ...



Ja genau.  Du brauchst den Laptop nur draufzustecken und er verbindet sich mit allem, was am Dock hängt.

Was ist das Problem mit dem Monitor? 

Wo du den Laptop einschaltest und ob du auch seinen Monitor nutzen willst,  ist egal.


Ich würde 15" empfehlen.   Ich arbeite mit einem 12,5" Laptop.  Im Büro an der Dockingstation ist das ok,  aber wenn man unterwegs ist und nur diesen mini-Bildschirm hat,  macht das keinen Spaß.  
Privat habe ich auch einen 15",  damit geht das deutlich besser.


----------



## Dübel (19. März 2016)

Das Surface fällt raus... ddanke für den Tip, aber zum einen ist es mir (und meinem Chef) doch zu teuer und, es gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Finde es doof das die Scharniere, oder das Scharnier, nicht richtig schließt. Und, dazu brauche ich eigentlich kein Tablet, keinen Stift und den ganzen anderen Kram der das Surface Book teuer macht 

EDIT:
Monitor Frage: Was passiert wenn ich das UHD Modell nehme, im Büro aber nur einen FHD Monitor habe (und haben will *g*) Laptop steht dabei unter dem Tisch, zugeklappt.
Muss ich dann jedes mal die ganzen Symbole neu ordnen? Einstellungen weg? Alle meine Programme durcheinander? 
Irgendwo habe ich mal aufgeschnappt das man immer in der gleichen Auflösung bleiben sollte.

Schalte ich den XPS dann *am Dock* ein oder muss ich ihn dazu immer aufklappen?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2016)

Dübel schrieb:


> Monitor Frage: Was passiert wenn ich das UHD Modell nehme, im Büro aber nur einen FHD Monitor habe (und haben will *g*) Laptop steht dabei unter dem Tisch, zugeklappt.
> Muss ich dann jedes mal die ganzen Symbole neu ordnen? Einstellungen weg? Alle meine Programme durcheinander?
> Irgendwo habe ich mal aufgeschnappt das man immer in der gleichen Auflösung bleiben sollte.
> 
> Schalte ich den XPS dann *am Dock* ein oder muss ich ihn dazu immer aufklappen?



Eventuell werden die Desktop-Icons neu angeordnet, um ins Bild zu passen.  Ansonsten ändert sich dadurch nichts.

Wo du den Laptop einschaltest, ist dir überlassen.  Am Dock oder am Gerät selbst.


----------



## Dübel (21. März 2016)

So, heute ist die Bestellung bei DELL raus gegangen, ein XPS 15 gehört bald mir...oder meiner Firma 

Dazu bestellt habe ich das TB15 Dock, da es das einzige ist welches den Laptop auch auflädt. Dazu noch eine schicke Hülle 

Ich habe mich für das FHD Modell entschieden, 4K brauche ich nicht beim TV, beim Monitor und auch beim Laptop nicht. Mein ganzes Büro ist auf FHD ausgerichtet, extra dazu noch einen neuen Monitor würde sich nicht so sehr gut machen bei meinem Chef...  Das XPS 15 verfügt über 16 GB Ram, dazu ne Graka mit 2GB, ich denke das sollte in jedem Fall genug sein. Ich habe Videos auf YT gesehen wo auf diesem Laptop Call of Duty oder Tomb Raider gezockt wird. Wenn diese Spiele laufen wird mein Mal und Zeichenprogramm wohl rennen und springen, im Dreieck vor Freude über die vorhandene Performance 

Eventuell mache ich auch ein Video Review auf unserem YouTube Channel, habe nicht sehr viele deutsche Berichte gefunden, kann mir gut vorstellen das ein gewisser Bedarf zu decken wäre 

In jedem Fall bin ich sehr gespannt auf das neue Gerät...immer toll wenn neue Hardware ins Haus steht


----------



## Dübel (28. April 2016)

Heute habe ich die Bestätigung von DELL erhalten, ich darf mein XPS15 zurück schicken und bekomme mein Geld zurück.

Zum einen hat der Laptop die ganze Zeit vor sich hin gebrummt während er mit der Docking Station TB15 verbunden war, dann ist der Intel Grafikkarten Treiber ständig abgestürzt beim zeichnen mit meinem Programm und zu guter letzt hatte ich jeden morgen das Theater ob der Laptop angeht oder nicht... (Anstecken am TB15, warten, schauen, laptop aufmachen, zumachen, power Knopf drücken...) Eine richtige Docking Station sieht anders aus...ganz anders...

Ja, DELL schickt mir nun einen Karton, ich darf beides wieder zurück geben und bekomme mein Geld zurück.
Sehr schade, der Laptop hat mir sehr gut gefallen von der Optik und der Leistung her, nur leider ist das konstante Brummen neben mir im Büro unerträglich. Der Support von Dell hat sich erst einmal darauf berufen das wohl BIOS Updates unterwegs sind, jedoch ist mit den letzten beiden Updates nicht passiert. Zum Schluss hat der Support dann einfach so getan als wäre das konstante Brummen ganz normal und gehöre so...das war dann auch der Grund für die Rückgabe.

Jetzt probiere ich mal einen Lenovo T560p, ist zwar von der Grafikkarte her nicht so sehr gut wie der XPS (GTX960 zu GTX940), aber es wird wohl reichen für mein Zeichenprogramm...


----------



## flotus1 (28. April 2016)

T560 oder T460p? Die Tests auf Notebookcheck hast du dir angeschaut?


----------



## Dübel (28. April 2016)

Lenovo T560p
so wie geschrieben...
und ja, den test habe ich mir durch gelesen, habe aber noch nicht bestellt, möchte erst abwarten ob DELL es ernst meint, nicht das ich dann zwei laptops habe


----------



## flotus1 (28. April 2016)

Ich frage nur weil es kein T560p gibt. Oder ist das etwa ein Ideapad?


----------



## Dübel (28. April 2016)

da hab ich wohl das P dazu gedichtet... sorry...
ThinkPad T56  | Handliches 39,6 cm (15,6") Business-Notebook | Lenovo DE

will das große modell, mit NumPad und besserem Temperatur Management...die kleine Variante wird mir zu heiß glaub ich (aus dem Test den du wohl ansprichst entnommen... *g*)


----------



## flotus1 (28. April 2016)

Naja, ob das Temperaturmanagement besser ist oder ob einfach die CPU weniger leistungsfähig ist ist Ansichtssache. Jedenfalls hat das T560 weniger Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

dafür sehen beide lenovos (im vergleich zum XPS 15) uralt aus...wie laptops von vor vor gestern...
aber gut, hübsche optik hatte ich gerade, taugt nix weils brummt...


----------



## isnicable (29. April 2016)

Vll wäre das  X1 Carbon was für dich (Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon G4, Core i7-6500U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 2560x1440 (20FB003RGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) ist allerdings etwas teurer macht sich aber sicherlich gerade vor Kunden (ein Argument für deinen Chef  )  sehr gut. Als Dock für den Schreibtisch müsstest du allerdings einen replicator  nehmen, der aber sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

Eine sehr gute Empfehlung, glaube ich, lese mir nämlich gerade den Testbericht auf Notebookcheck (Test Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon 2 16 (Core i7, WQHD) Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests) durch...

Hast du so ein Gerät in deinem Besitz?


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Passt aber nicht ganz zu deinem Anforderungsprofil, gerade was die Grafik angeht...
Das T460s wäre meiner Meinung nach die Alternative zum X1 mit etwas höherem Nutzwert. Einer echten Dockinglösung beispielsweise.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

Was die Grafik angeht habe ich gerade bei meinem XPS15 die ded. Grafik deaktiviert um zu testen wie es läuft...

Wo meint ihr liegt der Unterschied zwischen einer Intel 530 im XPS und einer Intel 520 im Thinkpad? Mein Malprogramm läuft nämlich gut auf der Intel 530


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Der Unterschied liegt in minimal höheren Taktraten. Vor Allem aber wird die HD530 nicht vom zu kleinen TDP-Budget eingebremst wenn gleichzeitig die CPU etwas zu tun hat. So lange dein Malprogramm keine CPU-Leistung fordert wird sich der Unterschied in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

*grummel*
das hört sich schon wieder so an als würde ich am ende nicht zufrieden sein...

Ist es so das man ein dünnes, schickes Notebook nicht mit Leistung kombinieren kann?


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Kann man, dann aber zu Lasten von Akkulaufzeit und Geräuschentwicklung.
Wie gesagt, das T460s könnte ein Kompromiss sein. Da wurde die TDP auf 25W angehoben. Dadurch ist die CPU deutlich schneller und es bleibt genug TDP-Budget übrig damit die Grafik nicht heruntertakten muss. Und es ist nur minimal schwerer und dicker als das X1, dafür vielseitiger beispielsweise bei den Anschlüssen.


----------



## isnicable (29. April 2016)

Hab leider das X1 nur ein paar Tage  zu Testzwecken bei mir auf Arbeit ausprobieren können.  der mobile Einsatz ist bei dem gerät natürlich Top. Was die hardware  angeht hat flotus schon alles gesagt. Aber wenn ich die Entscheidung zwischen dem T460s und dem X1 hätte würde ich zu dem X1  tendieren. Wichtig ist ja bei dir vor allem erstmal das deine Software vernünftig läuft, was aber mit dem X1 auch machbar sein solltel.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

Die Software (Vi2000) läuft mit dem XPS15 und der darin verbauten Intel 530 Grafik in der CPU.
Wenn es nach meiner Vorstellung geht, wird Vi2000 auch mit einer Intel HD 520 gehen, ich möchte aber kein Risiko eingehen und einen Laptop da haben der dann mein täglich Brot nicht ordentlich darstellen oder abarbeiten.

Derzeitig liegt mein Favorit also beim T560, wegen der dedizierten Grafikkarte die wohl besser für Vi2000 funktioniert.
(NVIDIA GeForce 94 MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ)

Das Lenovo sieht zwar absolut grottig aus, auch das t460 oder das X1...absolut nicht mein Geschmack, aber mittlerweile bin ich soweit das ich dieses Kriterium komplett hinten anstelle, hilft mir ja nix wenn ein Laptop super aussieht, total was her macht, dann aber im Detail nicht ausgearbeitet ist wie bei DELL...

So sieht meine Bestellung aktuell aus, bin aber für JEDE alternative komplett offen...alles was besser aussieht wird sofort genommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2016)

Sehr gutes Teil, aber eine Gtx940m ist nur mittelmäßig.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

ja, ist mir bekannt.

kennst du einen kompakten Laptop mit einer dedizierten Grafikkarte und einer Docking Station der eine bessere dedizierte Grafik verbaut hat?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2016)

Hm nein, gute mobile Grafikkarten und Dockinganschluss findet man nur bei den Dell Alienwares.  Aber die sind nicht mehr ganz so elegant


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Bevor wir uns Alternativen zuwenden habe ich ein paar Anmerkungen zu deiner Konfiguration.
Der I7 ist rausgeworfenes Geld bzw. die fast 400€ Aufpreis niemals Wert. Den Unterschied zum I5 der Basisversion wirst du nicht bemerken.
24GB Arbeitsspeicher sind eine Fehlkonfiguration. Das bedeutet eine Mischbestückung mit 8GB+16GB. Zudem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass dir auch 16GB (bestückt mit 2 DIMMs) reichen werden. Die DDR3L DIMMs mit 16GB sind einfach unerhältnismäßig teuer, erst Recht wen man sie von Lenovo direkt kauft.
Gleiches gilt für die SSD.

Generell: RAM und SSD sind sogenannte CRUs, das heißt der Kunde darf sie ohne Garantieverlust selbst tauschen. Für 8GB DDR3L zahlst du 25€ im Einzelhandel. Die 16GB-Module kosten auch "nur" noch 140€ aufwärts. Eine gute SSD mit 500GB kostet 140€, lenovo verlangt für das Upgrade mit einer deutlich schlechteren 219€.
Diese Aufpreispolitik ist leider üblich, dennoch muss man sie nicht unbedingt unterstützen.
Um also wenigstens nicht zu viel für ein Notebook zu bezahlen das dir nicht gefällt (mir beispielsweise gefällt das Design ) solltest du die Konfiguration ein wenig anpassen und falls du es willst und dir zutraust selbst etwas aufrüsten.

Was eher eine Überlegung wert wäre ist das bessere Panel. Das FullHD Panel das Lenovo hier verbaut reicht zwar für Office, ist aber angesichts des Kaufpreises nicht angemessen.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Der I7 ist rausgeworfenes Geld bzw. die fast 400€ Aufpreis niemals Wert. Den Unterschied zum I5 der Basisversion wirst du nicht bemerken.


Oh doch,  der Unterschied ist bei Laptop-CPUs schon deutlich größer als bei Desktop-CPUs.



Bei dem ganzen Rest gebe ich dir Recht, 16GB RAM reichen aus und RAM und SSDs sind im Einzehandel deutlich günstiger.


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Und wie kommt es dass der Unterschied ausgerechnet bei ULV Laptop-CPUs größer ist? Obwohl doch gerade hier sowohl I5 und I7 SMT können? Und die "schnellen" I7 meistens vom TDP-Limit eingebremst werden? Und der TE ohnehin nicht die mega CPU-Leistung braucht?


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

Der i7 kostet bei Lenovo 250 Euro mehr, hier denke ich vor allem an die Leistung der internen Grafikkarte die eventuell besser ist bei einer besseren CPU

Beim RAM gebe ich dir recht, 32 GB auf dem Markt für 270 Euro, bei Lenovo kostet es 523 Euro mehr, RAM tauschen bekomm ich hin 
(den hier? Mushkin Essentials SO-DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (MES3S160BM16G28X2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Festplatte liegt auch nicht weiter schlimm, eine Samsung SSD aus dem Mittelfeld liegt bei 140 Euro:
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe nur ein bisschen Angst bei der neuinstalltion das ich irgendwelche Treiber nicht finde und dann irgendwas nicht funktioniert.
Technisch bin ich in der Lage dazu, keine Sorge, aber bei meinem Sony Laptop war es nach der Neuinstallation so das die Hardware Tasten am Gerät nicht
mehr funktioniert haben, weil Sony keine Software zum Download anbietet...nehme mal an das ist bei Lenovo anders?



Kommen wir zu den von dir versprochenen Alternativen...?!


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Noch nicht, sorry. Gibt auch nicht wirklich viele wenn es bei der dedizierten Grafikkarte bleiben soll.



> Der i7 kostet bei Lenovo 250 Euro mehr, hier denke ich vor allem an die Leistung der internen Grafikkarte die eventuell besser ist bei einer besseren CPU


Der kleinere I7, ok. Leider falsch gedacht was die GPU angeht. Die Grafikkarten sind komplett identisch (na gut, 5% mehr Maximaltakt beim I7). Im Idealfall sind die integrierten Grafiklösungen gleich schnell. Schlimmer aber: beim I7 verbraucht die CPU unter Last einen größeren Teil des TDP-Budgets. Das lässt weniger für die GPU übrig, sie kann also beim I7 durchaus langsamer sein. Ist aber auch Wurscht wenn du die dedizierte Grafik an Bord hast, sobald Leistung gefordert wird schaltet die sich ein.
Deine Vorschläge für RAM und SSD kann man so unterschreiben. Auch wenn ich nach wie vor davon überzeugt bin dass du 16GB nicht voll bekommen wirst.



> Ich habe nur ein bisschen Angst bei der neuinstalltion das ich irgendwelche Treiber nicht finde und dann irgendwas nicht funktioniert.


Einfach das Lenovo System Update Tool installieren. Das kümmert sich um den Rest. Funktioniert bei neueren Thinkpads wie diesem hier gespenstisch gut.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

tja, ich kaufe mir einen ziegelstein weil ich ne dedizierte grafik brauche... es läuft alles darauf hinaus.

Noch einmal gefragt, da alle anderen Geräte in der engeren Auswahl so eine Grafik haben:
Ist der Unterschied zwischen Intel 520 und GTX940M groß?

wenn ich auf dem XPS15 und der Intel530 mal probehalber Cities Skyline laufen lasse, keine chance mit der 530er...die GTX960 macht das spielend...
aber wie wird der Unterschied zur GTX940 sein? Lohnt es sich einen Ziegelstein zu kaufen (bin ja Maurer, so isses nich) nur wegen einem eventuell sehr kleinen Unterschied zwischen *940 und 520
*
mit verlaub, es ist echt kacke das die von dell es nicht hinbekommen den Thunderbolt Chip mit in die Kühlung zu nehmen...das XPS würd mir echt taugen...â€‹â€‹


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Die Geforce GT 940M ist ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt doppelt so schnell wie die HD 520. Und hat eben den Vorteil dass sie weder Stromverbrauch noch Speicherbandbreite mit der CPU teilen muss. Wenn dein Zeichenprogramm auch bei größeren Projekten mit der HD 530 lief solltest du einfach mal die CPU-Auslastung dabei beobachten. Ist die nicht besonders hoch sollte es auch mit der HD 520 laufen.

Alternativen mit dGPU wären sonst noch das ZBook14 bzw. ZBook15u von HP.


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

da kommt wieder mein Vi2000 ins Spiel, es handelt sich um ein pixelbasiertes Programm, eine "Workstation" Grafikkarte bringt mir gar nichts im Zusammenhang mit dem Programm...


----------



## Dübel (29. April 2016)

nochmal ich... wenn ich die ded. Grafik ausschalte und mit der Intel Grafik was intensives mache, ein Bild "rendern" (bedeutet hochauflösende Texturen anwenden) geht meine CPU auf 65% Auslastung hoch (akkubetrieb)
Wenn ich die GTX960 einschalte und "rendere" dann komm ich ebenfalls auf 65% Auslastung, es geht nur sehr viel schneller...

Das drehen und wenden des Hauses (in meiner software) geht mit beiden Chips gleich schnell...

was genau soll mir das nun sagen? Nimm die 520er Intel und sei zufrieden? dann kommen nämlich ein paar modelle von HP wieder ins boot...


----------



## flotus1 (29. April 2016)

Wenn du das "rendern" öfter machst und einen echten Vorteil davon hast dass es schneller geht führt wohl doch kein Weg an einer dedizierten GPU dieser Größenordnung vorbei. Dann ist aber auch so eine GT 940M noch zu kurz gesprungen. Übrigens sind Workstation-Grafikkarten nicht komplett wertlos wenn die Software nicht explizit nach ihnen verlangt. Bei solchen Aufgaben sind sie nur ein bisschen langsamer als die Consumer-Chips auf denen sie in der Regel basieren. Das kann man zur Not auch nehmen.
Dennoch gehen mir so langsam die Ideen aus was ultraleichte und dünne Notebooks mit Dockingmöglichkeit und leistungsfähiger dedizierter GPU angeht 
Hoffen auf brauchbare externe GPU-Lösungen in nächster Zeit? Und bis dahin einfach etwas kaufen was dünn, dockingfähig und mit Thunderbolt3 ausgestattet ist?
Oder doch ein Desktop und dazu ein leichtes Notebook?


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2016)

ich nehm ein elitebook...
Das 850 G3 sieht nach was aus, schneidet in den Tests nicht schlecht ab und es wird schon gehen mit der 520er Grafikkarte...wenns mit der 530er im XPS geht...

Soooo, dann bitte, welche Konfiguration ist zu empfehlen?
Ich bin schon soweit das ich mir das Gerät in kleiner Ausstattung holen will und selbst aufrüsten möchte
Hier mal der Link zum Konfigurator...
HP EliteBook 85  G3 Notebook konfigurierbar - HP Store Deutschland

i7 oder i5?
Beim i5 gibts mehr Strom und verfügbare Abwärme für die Grafikeinheit oder?


----------



## Dübel (30. April 2016)

oooooder ein Elitebook aus dem letzten Jahr mit einer ded. Grafikkarte die zumindest fürs grobe reicht...
die sind auch noch einmal ein bisschen billiger...

Waaaah, ich werd noch kirre... 

EDIT: schon wieder raus die option, im Testbericht steht das die Radeon runter geregelt wird weil die Kühlung nicht hinterher kommt...


----------



## flotus1 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich vertrete die Auffassung dass der I5 die bessere Option ist bzw. der I7 niemals die horrenden Aufpreise wert ist die gerade HP dafür verlangt. Wenn man weiß welche Preise Intel für seine mobilen CPUs verlangt grenzt das was die Business-Notebook Hersteller machen an Abzocke. Intel empfiehlt als Endkunden-Preise 281$ für einen I5-6200U, 393$ für einen I7-6500U UND den I7-6600U. Aber sei es drum.

Wenn es jetzt sowieso ohne dedizierte GPU ist könntest du doch auch wieder zu den ursprünglich gewünschten 14" in leicht und dünn zurück gehen. Oder Soll es trotzdem ein 15-Zöller sein?


----------



## Dübel (1. Mai 2016)

Nun, ich habe mich mit dem NumPad angefreundet, im XPS 15 war keins, in meinem alten Sony war eins... also ja, 15 Zöller...
Ein weiterer Grund der für das HP 850 G3 spricht ist die Möglichkeit eine ded. Grafik zu bestellen. Laut Datenblatt vom Hersteller soll dies möglich sein. Es handelt sich dann zwar wieder um eine AMD Grafikkarte die wohl ebenfalls wie im G2 schon Probleme mit der Abwärme haben wird. Das Datenblatt habe ich mal mit in den Beitrag kopiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch schon bei HP angefragt ob und wie ich an die Grafikkarte komme, is aber heute Sonntag, deswegen erstmal nur per Email.
Anrufen mag ich nicht so gerne, nicht das die mir eine Bestellung abnötigen und DELL es doch nicht ernst meint mit der Rücknahme...dann habe ich zwei Laptops hier 

Und, um alle Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen, du fragst nach einem umstellen auf 14", würde dir wohl etwas bestimmtes vorschweben das du mir gerne empfehlen möchtest?


----------



## flotus1 (1. Mai 2016)

Nö, nichts Bestimmtes. Irgendeinen HP Elitebook halt. Aber das hat ja doch keinen Zweck wenn du einen Ziffernblock brauchst.


----------



## Dübel (1. Mai 2016)

die auswahl ist verwirrend enorm... 

Ne, jetzt warte ich erst einmal auf die Rückmeldung von HP, wenn die ded. Radeon verbaut werden kann hab ich alles was ich will, wenn nicht muss es mit der Intel 520 gehen.
Im vorherigen Laptop war eine GT640M LE verbaut, ebenfalls nicht besonders knorke das Teil und hat trotzdem funktioniert bei Vi2000. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das die 520 auf dem Niveau ist.



Und noch einmal die Frage, die TDP bestimmt wieviel Strom die CPU haben darf?
Oder, auf wieviel Abwärme die CPU eingestellt ist?
Macht es also, wenn ich auf mehr Grafikleistung aus bin, mehr sinn einen i5 zu nehmen, da dieser von Grund auf nicht so warm wird und die Grafik mehr wärme produzieren darf, mehr leistet dadurch?
Oder macht es mehr sinn einen i7 zu nehmen der zwar wärme wird, der Grafikeinheit weniger Reserven übrig lässt, dabei aber die Grafik von Haus aus mehr Leistet weil mehr Leistung in der CPU steckt?



Deinen Einwand mit dem Geld verstehe ich, sehe ich genauso, es geht hier wohl wirklich nur darum einen potenten Käufer das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen für potente Hardware. Frei nach dem Motto: Das ist teuer, das ist super...der Laptop war teuer, also muss er was können... Das sieht man ja auch an den Mehrpreisen der SSDs und der RAMs. Auch wenn in meinem Fall Geld keine so große Rolle spielt bin ich absolut auf deiner Seite, bestelle mir einen 4GB RAM PC mit einer normalen Festplatte die ich dann in Eigenregie tausche. Ich hoffe einfach mal das HP auch so ein schönes Programm hat wie Lenovo, so einen Assistenten der alles installiert...


----------



## flotus1 (1. Mai 2016)

TDP ist die Abkürzung für Thermal Design Power. Sie gibt an wie viel Leistung das Paket CPU+integrierte GPU bei Dauerbelastung (typischerweise >30s) verbraten darf. Das ist dann gleichzeitig auch die entstehende Abwärme.
Die 15W TDP einer ULV CPU(ultra low voltage) reichen nicht damit CPU und GPU GLEICHZEITIG volle Leistung bringen können. Eines davon oder beides wird gedrosselt damit die TDP eingehalten werden kann.
Weil die I5 etwas niedriger takten bleibt in der Regel ein größerer Teil des TDP-Budgets frei. Mein I5-4200U beispielsweise braucht nur 11W wenn er mit beiden Kernen und vollem Turbo (2.3GHz) läuft. Wenn man also schon im Voraus weiß dass man CPU und GPU gleichzeitig belastet ist ein I7 rausgeworfenes Geld. Weil er nicht genug TDP-Budget hat kann der I7 in diesem Szenario gar nicht seinen nominell höheren Takt ausfahren.

Einziger Ausweg bei den ULV-CPUs: den Herstellern steht es frei die TDP anzupassen. Einziges mir bekanntes Beispiel bei dem es nach oben angepasst wurde: Lenovo Thinkpad T460s (25W).
Oder natürlich eine dedizierte GPU, die hat ihren eigenen Verbrauch.


----------



## Dübel (2. Mai 2016)

so, nun telefoniert mit HP, im Datenblatt steht es einfach falsch drin...die Geräte sind nicht mit dedizierter Grafikkarte bestellbar, angeblich wegen der geringen Bauhöhe.
Grund hin oder her, im alten G2 ging es ja auch, ist es auf jeden Fall so das HP keine EBs mit ded. Grafik anbietet.

Dann warte ich mal den schachtelversand ab von DELL, wenn das in trockenen Tüchern ist muss es schnell gehen


----------

